# Thru-Hull install



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Picked up a B75H for my 02 HB Guide. Before I attempt the diy install, anything I should do/know other than the instructions diagram attached? TIA!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Better read the fine print because I don't think it is compatible with a hells bay


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=b75h+transducer&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Don’t do it. You ll be water bound. Thru hull or stern mount only way to go in my OPINION


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm not fond of thru hull transducers for small skiffs - but if that's what you want... this is an item that needs expert installation.... Among other considerations you not only want it on a portion of your hull's bottom with no turbulence (on a flat without a strake in front or beside it so you get a smooth water flow for clear readings....) but you also have two other considerations... The first is that it's in a location where it won't be impacted by a trailer support when launching and retrieving then pounding down the road.... since the transducer is set into a hole in your boat's bottom.... The second is that I'd want it in a place that's easily accessed from inside your skiff so that if you ever have a problem with it you can easily see it's point of installation (for leaks, etc. ) but also be able to replace it and/or remove and actually be easily able to repair and/or plug the hole that it leaves if it's not working out... 

Maybe I'm overly cautious but I've always preferred transom mounted transducers with a "kick up" feature.... Through hull transducers are routinely installed on big boats - but with small skiffs you have choices...


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't have the B75H, but I have a similar tilted element transducer on my Hewes. Check the tilt angle -- I believe it's a 12 degree for that unit, and I think the deadrise on the Guide is pretty low (not sure on that, though), so you may want to look into some other ducers with non-tilted elements.

As far as the install, it's very straightforward. Follow @lemaymiami's advice as far as location, and then cut with a hole saw and fill the raw cored edges with thickened resin or glass. Bond in a fiberglass tube if you want a little extra strength and a nice finish. It's the same as any other through-hull aside from choosing the location, and with a tilted angle transducer you will need to orient it correctly with respect to the keel (it should be clearly marked on the top).


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I’ve always mounted so they shoot thru the hull. And I always know what the water temp is in my bilge.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

It is the 0 deg. Thanks for the fiberglass tube idea, that is exactly what I need! Please pm me if anyone has a source for a small piece of 2 13/16 ID.

HB installs them inside the “wet box” area next to the bilge pumps etc, but I hated to bug Paul for tips...he has already freely answered so many questions on a hull built in 2002! 



bryson said:


> I don't have the B75H, but I have a similar tilted element transducer on my Hewes. Check the tilt angle -- I believe it's a 12 degree for that unit, and I think the deadrise on the Guide is pretty low (not sure on that, though), so you may want to look into some other ducers with non-tilted elements.
> 
> As far as the install, it's very straightforward. Follow @lemaymiami's advice as far as location, and then cut with a hole saw and fill the raw cored edges with thickened resin or glass. Bond in a fiberglass tube if you want a little extra strength and a nice finish. It's the same as any other through-hull aside from choosing the location, and with a tilted angle transducer you will need to orient it correctly with respect to the keel (it should be clearly marked on the top).


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Better read the fine print because I don't think it is compatible with a hells bay


Guess I’ll sell the POS skiff then!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Water Bound said:


> Guess I’ll sell the POS skiff then!


I'll give you a cool $100 for it


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Deal...I thought I’d have to pay you to haul it away! 



yobata said:


> I'll give you a cool $100 for it


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Water Bound said:


> Guess I’ll sell the POS skiff then!


I'm glad you caught the sarcasm.

Do it the opposite of 99% of the rest of the people do it. Read the directions.


----------

